# Mickey's Halloween Party



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

We attended Mickey's Halloween Party at Disneyland on Friday. Just thought I'd share some pictures. 








Queen of Spades and me in a Halloween finery. I was Indy and she went as Ms. Frizzle. It was really hot, and Disneyland is ,well, Disneyland, so costumes have to be cool and comfortable to wear. 








It's a Small World got awesome new image projection. 








So did Main Street








New projections on the castle for "Halloween Screams." By the way, this is the best fireworks show Disney offers. If you love Disney/Halloween, go youtube it. You'll love it. This is during the Oogie Boogie section. 















So the Rivers of America is supposed to be covered in a creepy blanket of fog. It was a very hot and very still night. I believe something went a little wrong. It was fun to run around in though! 








There's a pirate ship in there somewhere, lol 








Obligatory castle pic


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Ahhhhhh so amazing!! Looks like a lot of fun!!


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

I wanna know how you got those pics to turn out so great at night.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i am defnintely going next year...PERIOD>


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

We are on the East Coast, so a Disneyland trip may never be in the cards for us, but gosh I bet it would be so fun at Halloween! Thanks for the photos!


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

The candy haul from this year's Mickeys Halloween Party. I think next year Amyml and I may need to take backpacks with wheels.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Bruzilla said:


> I wanna know how you got those pics to turn out so great at night.


What you can't see in the photos is the backpack that I'm carrying that contains a Canon 7D.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

We just got back from Disney World... we had a GREAT time at the Not-So-Scary Halloween Party and Parade. Call me biased, but I do believe the the Disney World version is bigger and better, so if on the East coast, you can head down! ;-)


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

WHAT?! SO MUCH CANDY!!

You get to trick-or-treat at Mickey's Party??


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

wilbret said:


> We just got back from Disney World... we had a GREAT time at the Not-So-Scary Halloween Party and Parade. Call me biased, but I do believe the the Disney World version is bigger and better, so if on the East coast, you can head down! ;-)


It seems like Disneyworld has much better shows from what I've read.


----------



## camsauce (Sep 20, 2008)

NOW that is a lot of FOG! I took my family to the one at Disneyworld last year and it was so much fun. Can't wait to do it again at Disneyland. Looks like you got enough candy!


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 12, 2009)

wilbret said:


> We just got back from Disney World... we had a GREAT time at the Not-So-Scary Halloween Party and Parade. Call me biased, but I do believe the the Disney World version is bigger and better, so if on the East coast, you can head down! ;-)


We also were down at Disney World (DW) this year (our 4th trip during Halloween). We first went 6 years ago and being there is what sparked my ambition to do a home display. But this time I didn't find it as impressive. The fireworks & projections on the castle are still awesome and the parade is good (they need to add some new stuff though), but looking at the OP's pictures I think Disneyland did a much better job with the overall Halloween look. At DW I saw no projections on any of the buildings besides the castle (the DL version of It's a Small World looks incredible), there was no fog on the river, etc. While even though DW might be larger and have more Halloween "shows" DL looks much more impressive IMO.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

spinachetr said:


> We also were down at Disney World (DW) this year (our 4th trip during Halloween). We first went 6 years ago and being there is what sparked my ambition to do a home display. But this time I didn't find it as impressive. The fireworks & projections on the castle are still awesome and the parade is good (they need to add some new stuff though), but looking at the OP's pictures I think Disneyland did a much better job with the overall Halloween look. At DW I saw no projections on any of the buildings besides the castle (the DL version of It's a Small World looks incredible), there was no fog on the river, etc. While even though DW might be larger and have more Halloween "shows" DL looks much more impressive IMO.


I think Disneyland is using the new image projections systems put in place for the 60th with gusto. Atmospherically, it's always been great, but this year there was definitely a lot more going on as far as projections, lighting, etc.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

We have been to the Disney World Halloween party several times. Once we will need to check out the Disneyland version. I'd like to see the disneyland haunted house with the Nightmare Before Christmas. Disney World does not do that. Oh, and they usually have projections on main street. Just not at vivid as the ones in the photos above. They do ghosts and things. This year we are going to Disney world the week of thanksgiving. I'm really excited to see it done up for Christmas.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

*Hollywood studios*

Be sure to see the Osborn family lights at Hollywood Studios, this will be the last year. :-(


im the goddess said:


> We have been to the Disney World Halloween party several times. Once we will need to check out the Disneyland version. I'd like to see the disneyland haunted house with the Nightmare Before Christmas. Disney World does not do that. Oh, and they usually have projections on main street. Just not at vivid as the ones in the photos above. They do ghosts and things. This year we are going to Disney world the week of thanksgiving. I'm really excited to see it done up for Christmas.


----------

